# 2nd Lt. Frank Stecco, Fairfax County PD, Fairfax, VA



## jks9199 (Oct 26, 2008)

On 10/21/08, 2nd Lieutenant Frank Stecco, a 19 year veteran of the Fairfax County Police Department, died while participating in water rescue training as a role player.  Extensive search and rescue operations involving several agencies were conducted, and eventually became search and recovery operations.  On 10/25/08, his body was located and recovered.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 26, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 26, 2008)

.


----------



## morph4me (Oct 26, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 26, 2008)

.


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 26, 2008)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 27, 2008)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 1, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## stickarts (Nov 1, 2008)

.


----------



## seasoned (Nov 15, 2008)

Re: 2nd Lt. Frank Stecco, Fairfax County PD, Fairfax, VA


----------



## Drac (Nov 15, 2008)

.


----------

